# SMF Upgrade November 4th 8pm PDT-10pm PDT



## bmudd14474 (Nov 1, 2019)

Yup you read that right. Its upgrade season. For a while we have been running on an older version of our software. We were waiting for the bugs to be worked out of the newer one before jumping to it. That being said that doesn't mean there will be no bumps in the road but we hope to limit them to very few and the mod staff has been testing it for a few weeks now.

Now I know your thinking OH NO not again. This one is nothing like the last one where we moved to a new platform and had to fix database issues. This one should be smooth with minor bumps like I said before. 

We will have a thread once the upgrade is done for you to post the issues you find if you find any. 

Thank you all for understanding and have a great weekend burning your smokers. 

Brian


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 1, 2019)

I hope it fixes email Notifications, cause I don't get any.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 1, 2019)

good luck, hopefully everything will go smooth


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Nov 1, 2019)

Good Luck and see you on the other side.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 1, 2019)

Hope its not another oh s***

Warren


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 1, 2019)

I got faith!


----------



## siege (Nov 1, 2019)

Thanks for putting in all the time and effort, it's appreciated.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm gonna say right now, thank you to all you folks whom make this forum what it is...  It's a great place with great folks from all over....  The best forum on the web..
I had to get that in before the site crashes....


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm with you guys I hope it goes smoothly too.
We have been playing with it for a couple of weeks & it's very similar to what we have now.
Al


----------



## tallbm (Nov 2, 2019)

I hope it all goes smoothly.
This is a little meme we see often in the software industry that I think of at times like this.  It sounds like you guys are applying better practices than this but here goes for a laugh :D


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 2, 2019)

Its not a complete forum change like last time.  This one will go smooth  I am testing it with the other  mods and admins.


----------



## schlotz (Nov 3, 2019)

Seriously, thanks for all the work you folks do to make this a great forum.

... and now, the best comment vote goes to.... daveomak


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 3, 2019)

My wife is IT at local hospital.  She deals with this once a month when their Electronic Medical Record (EMR) system updates.
Most of the issues are ID 10 t


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Nov 4, 2019)

Y'all got this!


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 4, 2019)

Very seamless update.  Kudos to the admins

Moved menu bars, but appears the same functionality for users.

No ID ten T  ticket from me.


----------



## hellasteph (Nov 4, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> Very seamless update.  Kudos to the admins
> 
> Moved menu bars, but appears the same functionality for users.
> 
> No ID ten T  ticket from me.



We're still working on it, thanks for the kind words!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 4, 2019)

Oh no, not again.


----------



## tardissmoker (Nov 4, 2019)

Is the carousel gone now? Not on home page that I can see!


----------



## hellasteph (Nov 4, 2019)

tardissmoker said:


> Is the carousel gone now? Not on home page that I can see!



It'll be back soon.


----------



## tardissmoker (Nov 4, 2019)

I Hope so.


----------



## h8that4u (Nov 4, 2019)

First off thanks for all the work behind the curtains that the general user does not see or understand. While everything may not function or show as meant when you go live, it will in the short time there after. I really like the WHAT'S NEW tab at the top. Everyone just needs to chill, let all the updates take place and if issues are still around in the next couple hours then post about them. But let the staff behind the madness finish the upgrades.


----------



## hellasteph (Nov 4, 2019)

h8that4u said:


> First off thanks for all the work behind the curtains that the general user does not see or understand. While everything may not function or show as meant when you go live, it will in the short time there after. I really like the WHAT'S NEW tab at the top. Everyone just needs to chill, let all the updates take place and if issues are still around in the next couple hours then post about them. But let the staff behind the madness finish the upgrades.



The What's New tab is also my favorite feature. I use that and the New Posts button to find all the new activity on the forum. It's so much easier than searching or trying to figure out what's new.


----------



## forktender (Nov 5, 2019)

Why all the wasted space on the right side and a very small area used for threads and post replies on the left side? This is backwards thinking. The design team needs their head checked if they think this is a good design.


----------



## hellasteph (Nov 5, 2019)

forktender said:


> Why all the wasted space on the right side and a very small area used for threads and post replies on the left side? This is backwards thinking. The design team needs their head checked if they think this is a good design.



Hi, the forum listing is long so populating a ton of content on the right side isn't fesible but we'll consider your feedback. There's no design team, it's just us so maybe be mindful that we're not 100% done with the website for a few more days.


----------

